# How to Set Goals



## chicken_hawk (Nov 28, 2013)

All athletes should regularly utilize goals in their training program. Goals are essential to our progress therefore the skill of goal setting should be highly developed. What is the proper way to set a goal? 

Here are a few guidelines for setting goals.

1.	Figure out what you want to accomplish. The goal must be specific. I want to bench more weight is not a good goal. Now, I want to bench press 300 pounds six months from now is an excellent goal. You must be specific with your goals.

2.	The goal must be realistic. For example: If you are a novice powerlifter, a goal of squatting 1000 pounds next year might be a little unrealistic. Set your standards high but always choose a goal that is attainable. 

3.	After deciding what you want to accomplish you must come up with an action plan that will help you achieve it. Develop a training regimen that you believe will allow you to reach your goal.

4.	Goals must be measurable. Describe your goal in terms that can be clearly evaluated.

5.	Set a date for achieving your goal. This is typically easy for the competitive athlete if an event is approaching.

6.	Write your goal down! It isn’t a real goal if you don’t write it down. 
"By recording your dreams and goals on paper, you set in motion the process of becoming the person you most want to be. Put your future in good hands — your own." --Mark Victor Hansen

Goal setting is the method by which a person identifies what he/she wants to achieve. Goals have to be set before an athlete can put together a training regimen. Without goals your training has no direction. 
You should have short term and long range goals. The long range goals should be set first. Decide where you want to be in 5 years. Next, the short term goals can be set and will serve as building blocks that help you achieve the long term goals. All of your goals shouldn’t be related to how much weight you want to lift or how far you want to run. Many of your goals should focus on the training process. For example: You may want to set a goal of not missing any workouts during your next training cycle or doing cardio work 3 times a week. Process related goals are essential. 

As we said previously, goals must be realistic but don’t be afraid to think big. Set your goals high. Believe in yourself! Don’t underestimate your capabilities. Once you begin the goal setting process you will quickly notice improvement in your confidence level and it want take long for you to see results. Visualize yourself achieving all of your goals. Albert Einstein said, “Imagination is more powerful than knowledge. If one advances confidently in the direction of his dreams and endeavors to live life which he has imagined, he will meet with a success unexpected.” 

 But remember…..

“What you get by achieving your goals is not as important as what you become by achieving your goals”. -- Zig Ziglar

Keith Payne CPT, CSN, YFS
Functional Strength Systems


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 30, 2013)

I set goals but ADHD sets in .so I'm in psychotherapy to change my cranium firing of the cerebellum..


----------



## Alinshop (Nov 30, 2013)

Well written! Never hurts to have active goals, especially in the gym.


----------



## chicken_hawk (Nov 30, 2013)

For myself I need to write down goals and a plan to get there.
However,  I think most gym rats set either unreasonable goals or none at all. Which would lead to my other post, are you a turtle or hare?

Hawk


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Dec 1, 2013)

Good post.

Me and my training partner have a habit of challenging each other to surpass our goals. A bag of whey protein or a steak in a good restaurant for the person who reaches his short-term goal first.


----------



## chicken_hawk (Dec 1, 2013)

g0hardorgohome said:


> Good post.
> 
> Me and my training partner have a habit of challenging each other to surpass our goals. A bag of whey protein or a steak in a good restaurant for the person who reaches his short-term goal first.




That's a darn good idea right there.

Hawk


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Dec 1, 2013)

chicken_hawk said:


> That's a darn good idea right there.
> 
> Hawk


Yeah, it helps to stay motivated and to set (and reach) much more challenging goals! Right now I'm trying to increase working weight in CGBP by 15kg while doing three times longer sets - time limit is 3 months.


----------



## ShortStop (Dec 3, 2013)

Bump! Definitely have to set small obtainable goals to keep yourself interested and motivated.. You should set short and long term goals... Something realistic..


----------



## TheGift (Dec 3, 2013)

chicken_hawk said:


> are you a turtle or hare?
> 
> Hawk



im a shark ill eat both those mother fuckers if they get in the way of my goal


----------

